# Wife away, coffee out to play



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

So,

The wife who chooses form over function took one look at my compak grinder and relegated it to the shed.

Appreciating that it is perhaps not the best looking grinder I conceded and that is where it lives.

She is away for the weekend, she had barely left the drive and:


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

How do you usually grind? Surely you don't go out the shed every time?...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

hchrishallam said:


> How do you usually grind? Surely you don't go out the shed every time?...


Every time...

To be fair it is about 1.5 metres from the back door (and coffee machine)


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

In the rain? I hope you have an espresso themed umbrella!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

hchrishallam said:


> In the rain? I hope you have an espresso themed umbrella!


I see it didn't take you long to see the flaw in my setup.

I have the e37s approved for indoor use, pending funding...


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm glad you have an approved plan, good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How do people end up in this situation where they appear to have no control or input into the stuff in their house or kitchen. It's beyond me.

I am presuming your partner pays all bills - mortgage and rent for said property along With all fixtures and fittings that meet her approval .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's all about compromise, being aware of one another's sensitivities.

I think it is great you have a grinding shed, igm45


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How do people end up in this situation where they appear to have no control or input into the stuff in their house or kitchen. It's beyond me.
> 
> I am presuming your partner pays all bills - mortgage and rent for said property along With all fixtures and fittings that meet her approval .


How did you end up with your curtains? I find it hard to believe anyone would want them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> How did you end up with your curtains? I find it hard to believe anyone would want them


Their the landlords .. plus neither of us gives a crap about em .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It's all about compromise, being aware of one another's sensitivities.
> 
> I think it is great you have a grinding shed, igm45


Completely agree,

Give and take. Works for us both anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> It's all about compromise, being aware of one another's sensitivities.
> 
> I think it is great you have a grinding shed, igm45


lol your stuff offends me so much it has to go in the shed . I wonder what you would say if your better half regulated your stuff there .


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Their the landlords .. plus neither of us gives a crap about em .


Since you no longer have grinders and espresso machines on a regular upgrade cycle I've missed seeing the curtains. Perhaps you could upload a pic for old time's sake


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Completely agree,
> 
> Give and take. Works for us both anyway.


Anything of hers in the shed then that offends your eyes


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How do people end up in this situation where they appear to have no control or input into the stuff in their house or kitchen. It's beyond me.
> 
> I am presuming your partner pays all bills - mortgage and rent for said property along With all fixtures and fittings that meet her approval .


To be fair to her I do have a lot of say too, she veteod on that particular grinder.

We reached a compromise (e37) and until then I agreed to shed. Also gives me an excuse to get it sooner when the weather turns


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> lol your stuff offends me so much it has to go in the shed . I wonder what you would say if your better half regulated your stuff there .


Hoh! Nooo! It goes more like this:

should we get this/that item?

ok then, yes.

Item duly arrives:

hmmmm, it looks a bit big/ugly/not how I imagined.

it does a bit, yes. But it will be useful.

I'm not all that keen . . . It is spoiling the aesthetics of our beautiful kitchen which we have worked hard for the last ten years to get just how we want it . . .

I hear what you are saying, what should we do, we could find a compromise . . .

What about the shed/dog/garage/freecycle?

I am happy as long as you are happy, so let's agree which suggestion works best . . .

And that is how easy it is!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hoh! Nooo! It goes more like this:
> 
> should we get this/that item?
> 
> ...


Is my life streaming on some weblink I'm not aware of??


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks pretty nice to me


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I find you need to pick your battles eh I mean domestic negotiotions wisely, I think in the end although it pains me to say it's probably a good thing my wife's says no as I could buy a lot of "stuff" lol, in my work a lot of guys are similar.

Just a few months ago a colleague bought a brand new welding machine, I was like "when will you use it?"

Surprise surprise he still hasn't lol. Bit random I know but you get the gist


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

never had this issue, add things to the kitchen and house as I have always done... I dd have to negotiate a draw under the coffee machine that was being used for non coffee related stuff!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Try reverse psychology. Make 'em think they made the decision.

Downside is if they're clever, they turn it around and you end up talking yourself out it! Doh!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Update,

Wife returned from weekend away and decided it is too much grief it being in the shed so:


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Result! A bit tight to get your hand in to thwack your thwacker though!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

First test run this morning, thwacked away no problem ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That is a a result - so maybe you're only a step away from sign-off on being able to keep both when you get the ceado?

You know you want to, one caf, one decaf. Or one for blends, the other for SO? Oh the possibilities!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Kenny, you are a man after my own heart.

There is quite literally no chance that would be tolerated.

She has played her cards quite well, now it is inside the urgency of the ceado has decreased.

Think once I justify it to myself I will go with @MildredM quiz answer of huffing and puffing at the 'broken' grinder


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha she's on the ball isn't she pal.

Btw I'm getting closer to e37s purchase so if you're looking to make the leap in a couple of months perhaps we can get some discount and buy 2


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Will have to see where I'm at by then but yes, sounds good, will definitely be interested into looking into that


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So glad I'm the one in control of the kitchen in our house







of course this also means cooking and cleaning duties, but I actually enjoy it


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

The grinder really needs to be on the other side of your machine to perform at its best







that's if you have steam on the left and water on the right?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rom said:


> The grinder really needs to be on the other side of your machine to perform at its best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on the right, surely its best the way it is now?

That way I purge into drip tray, with the wand always facing away from the grinder.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I only said that because I thought your other half had asked for it to go that side


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha she's on the ball isn't she pal.
> 
> Btw I'm getting closer to e37s purchase so if you're looking to make the leap in a couple of months perhaps we can get some discount and buy 2


Just thought I'd mention Bella Barista have them reduced at the minute


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Just thought I'd mention Bella Barista have them reduced at the minute


Don't...

It is far too easy to spend far too much.

And like everyone I love a bargain!


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm close too so maybe there would be a discount if 3 are purchased


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Time to start leaving brochures for the Mythos lying around where she'll see them.....

Then start suggesting some of her handbags and shoes aren't designer enough to be in the house.

Then you will either

a) have the Compak back in the house

b) have a nice new grinder in the kitchen

or

c) have your espresso machine join your Compak in the shed, along with your bed and clothes.

Good luck!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Time to start leaving brochures for the Mythos lying around where she'll see them.....
> 
> Then start suggesting some of her handbags and shoes aren't designer enough to be in the house.
> 
> ...


It was b)

Hg1 now has pride of place!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

igm45 said:


> It was b)
> 
> Hg1 now has pride of place!


we need more pics!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It's all about compromise, being aware of one another's sensitivities.
> 
> I think it is great you have a grinding shed, igm45


I like to think I compromised with my bright orange SJ. I still can't believe I got away with that one haha


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I like to think I compromised with my bright orange SJ. I still can't believe I got away with that one haha


Compromise with a big 'C'


----------

